# Rhona, Cross breed, DOB 27/9/08



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhona, Cross breed, DOB 27/9/08



*Her Story:* Rona was surrendered into Battersea as an 8 month old pup. We took her on as a mature young lady who had learnt to accept kennel life, but was hoping for much more. Short term foster Dec 09 with another dog and cats.

*Salient points:* Young cross breed, elegant, medium size dog. Lurcher type frame, but thankfully without the chase..she is in fact off lead; confidence improving with dogs inside and out....and cat friendly.

*Advert:* Rhona is so lovely. Yes really lovely. Everyone who meets her finds an emergent smile appearing on their face. She has proved herself to be a very versatile dog in Battersea and since coming into our rescue she is picking up more merit badges with each passing day. Her foster brother taught her to 'chill' which she found a different experience to the 'chill' she had come to know in winter kennels. She has also learnt to play and to be more confident around dogs and people generally. In fact she is fostered with cats and teenagers

Rhona has matured in kennels so her foster placement has allowed her to catch up on missing experiences and bring it all together. She made such wonderful advances in just a week and will make the most wonderful pet. In fact what else could you ask for in a dog? She offers everything. Yes she still is learning to respect living in a house again and has had the bin over a few times! She busted out of her crate when left intially, but proved 'hey you can trust me you truly can'. A few incidences will happen with any dog settling in but Rhona is almost there...where is there?... in with her own lucky family!

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rhona Staffie x DOB 27/9/08 Feltham Staines.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Rhonas Christmas fosterer:

As our time draws to a close with this lovely girl, I feel there will be quite a few of us who will miss her, Cooper included. She has proved herself in so many ways and now needs her own family to carry on the progress she has made. I have a couple of pictures of Rhona with one of our cats, enjoying sharing Cooper's bed and cuddling up with my daughter who is absolutely smitten with the darling Rhona. My daughter has also noticed that one of Rhona's markings on her back is in the shape of a heart, this is so perfect for the ever so loving Rhona.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kindly volunteer kennel walkers:

"Rhona had a walk with her new fella Bruno today. She was very excited in the kennel but understood the command to sit to have her lead/harness put on and was totally unperturbed by the other dogs in the kennels on her way out to start the walk or the cats sunning themselves along the path!

Rhona and Bruno walked together perfectly well and didn't pay much attention to each other. Neither batted an eyelid when we walked through the field of horses and discovered one of them had broken loose of it's tether and had decided to follow us!

Rhona was not concerned by the traffic when we walked along from the kennels to the footpath either and sat beautifully and took treats extremely gently.

On returning to the kennels she settled in to her bed with a chew without any drama. What a lovely dog all round"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Cathy walked Rhona today and said that if she could have sneaked her out of the kennel she would have! She might have had to fight me for her!

She was so easy to walk, very responsive and she actively seeks a cuddle from anyone and at every opportunity ... how could I refuse her ... Rhona & I ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

Lovely Rhona came out with us on Friday for a long walk round the fields, negotiating the puddles and mud and even finding us drier routes to walk!

She's very interested in the horses - one of the them didn't help by staring at her the entire circuit of the field. She needs a bit of reassurance, but is so friendly, loves people and is well behaved. A really interesting character, she switches between demanding cuddles and wanting to get walking again - kind of independent and wanting companionship at the same time.

Once again we did have the "I'm quiet, honest..." changing to "Haha, I can jump really high!" once we got in the kennel, but we're used to that now. Drop everything on the floor, stand still and she soon sits quietly! Easier to get back in this time too. Rhona's great fun.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Rhona has gone into foster with Frank & Lorraine:

Rhona, Frank and Blue


The order of this photo goes..Blue! Lorrainne; Rhona and ?Frank he definitely is in there somewhere!


Rhona is still looking for her forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Pawprints in the mud!!




Chilling mode after walkies ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

More photos from Rhona's fosterer:

Sh Sh dont tell Buster Im above him. Misery that he is when he is awake .








I think this is my best homing face, what do you think?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Rhona's fosterer:



Rhona is beginning to be a bit more chilled with the help of Blue, Bruce and Trudy. She is starting to be a bit more respectful in her intensity of play and although Blue is still not sure enough to play with her, Trudy has played indoors (as you can see in the pics),but still doesn't want to play when out on a walk.

Rhona is also listening more to you when she gets overexcited and jumps and mouths at you (especially if you can get her attention with a biscuit).

Generally she has also improved in her pack separation anxiety thing and will only make a fuss for a short period of time (5 mins).

She still gets us up early if she wants to toilet, but goes straight back to bed afterwards. She is very affectionate with most people. One thing she hates is walking in the rain and cant wait to get back indoors (who can blame her for that ?).

All round her confidence and doggie skills have improved slightly and Trudy and Rhona now seem to have a more mother/puppy relationship - Trudy telling her off if she thinks she has overstepped the boundaries of behaviour which Rhona is responding well to.

All in all, Rhona is making progress in her behaviour and she is such fun to have around and a very loving beautiful young girl.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

New photos from Rhonas foster family ...



Having a beer & a cuddle ...


Blue cant believe his eyes, Rhona is not running about








The talking ball she is playing with says (good doggy,hey big daddy)and a few other things which after half an hour wears a bit thin thinks Bruce


A dog sandwich ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

From Rhona's her fosterer:

Hi all, sorry its been so long to post any posts on this lovely girl. She so deserves a chance of a forever home and I know everyone says this, but she is loving and full of life. We give her all our time and love , but she so needs more of a busy house as she loves being involved in everything you are doing".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhona is still in foster with Lorraine & Co and waiting for her forever home. In the meantime she has dropped us a line ... !



Hi all as you can see by my face i have been watching football say no more . Ah, well lets carry on playing Henry , thats your foot on the corner of last photo . Got you!.







Think Henrys had enough now looking at his face and it is a bit hot even though Lorraine has put the fan on for us. So I suppose I better rest for a minute if I have to! You can see why Lorraines dad says Hello spotty belly when he sees me !


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Rhona via her fosterer!

"Hi all!

Update! I am coming on wonderfully well . My morning starts with a 8 o'clock cuddle and I crawl up the bed from the bottom for. This morning Henry (their other dog) was in my spot, but slowly I got through and got my cuddle. Henry put his head on my back in disgusted .

We then get up and pop to park at the back of us for a comfort break before heading home for breakfast. As soon as we get through door Henry starts demanding breakfast, I let him make all the noise and wait with Blue (another one of their dogs). Blue and I are feed together, but watched as Blue eats slower than me (but I no longer try and steal his food)! When asked I sit and wait for him to finish. Also I am getting to know that I should not snatch biscuits when I take them.

We then go for a longer walk - for 2 hours - which is mainly off lead playing with Henry and meeting all the other dogs with great interest if they want me to or not, but i do listen most times when told they are not interested.

After my walk my energy levels are easier to manage and my excited jumping up are more controllable.

I went and spent time with Trudy (their dad's dog) and was left in front room, not the kitchen, while Lorraine took dad down town and I was a lot better and didn't make a mess in there as I usually do when I can reach food. I was happier as I was fussed instead of being asked "what have you done Rhona"! I am coming on so well apparently and I will make a faithful and loving member of any familly that is lucky enough to have me in there lives permanently, so I am told.



*Rhona is still looking for her forever home*.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here I am with lovely cookie who was also in foster with me for a little while ...


A picture of me and the rest of pack ... 



*Rhona continues to live in foster with Lorraine & Frank and their pack. She really needs her own forever home though ... could it be with you?*


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

just want to say hope this little girl gets her forever home soon, she is sooo cute!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhona, still in foster, still in need of her forever home! More pics of this lovely girlie ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"Rhona here! Still enjoying life with my foster familly and my friends, but please dont forget that I still very much yearn for my forever home. I really love my new found friend Holly. We love playing together, sometimes we have to be told to "give it a rest for a mo" which we do listen to"!:







*Rhona really needs a forever home to call her own - do you have a Rhona shaped space in your home for her? Could you adopt here?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhona is still enjoying herself in her foster home with her canine friend!

Had a great day with my friends again  




But she really does need a forever home of her own. Are you able to offer her a place in your home and heart?

*If you are interested in re-homing Rhona please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhona continues to live in foster with Lorraine & Frank and their pack. She really needs her own forever home though ... could it be with you?

* If you are interested in re-homing Rhona please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Snuggling:


Did someone say food?


Rhona continues to do well in her foster home and is having a great time! She is still dreaming of a forever home of her own though!

*If you are interested in re-homing Rhona please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhona playing with her friends:





Where has everyone gone?


I love my fosterers, but Id love a permanent home even more. Here is me chilling 




*If you are interested in re-homing Rhona then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

More pics of Rhona in foster:








*Rhona is available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Rhona then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

More pics of Rhona in foster:








*Rhona is available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Rhona then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe that the first time I met Rhona in our rescue was in February 2010! Can't believe she has been with us so longer either and didn't imagine she would still be here now! It was lovely of Lorraine & Frank to bring Rhona & Holly to see me and I know this sounds silly, but I swear by Rhona's reaction that she remembered those very first cuddles and was ready for some more - what a lovely reaction and welcome. I love this dog ... she is so pretty ....




Rhona with foster sister Holly [also available for adoption]


Rhona was a no more than a pup when I first met her, she is now a young lady who has been nicely socialised, is wonderfully friendly and has a that very special sparkle!





Rhona with Frank & Lorraine her fosterers:


*Rhona is available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Rhona then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all!

Having a lovely time and enjoying life, but still waiting for my forever family so I can love them as much as I love my foster family 












I love this affectionate girlie! She has always been a really lovely natured girl and being fostered with Frank & Lorraine has just brought that out even more. I know I shouldn't have favourites, they are all gorgeous, but there are always a few that you make a special connection with and Rhona is one of my heart string twangers! Never dreamt when I first cuddled her, and she wasn't much more than an innocent pup, that she would still be with us in rescue, but thankfully in foster. Holly her foster playmate has now found her home so its Rhonas turn surely!

Rhona is dog friendly, cat friendly and couldn't be more people friendly so what are you waiting for? This perfect little miss needs her home - so where are you?



*If you are interested in re-homing Rhona then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a bit of a soft spot for Rhona, I thinks she's very regal and beautiful!!

Her she is at our Fun Day last Saturday. Frank & Lorraine brought her along to show her off in the hope that someone would spot her and offer her a home.



Just look at that gorgeous face!

*If you are interested in re-homing Rhona then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"Hi Everyone"!

I am still being a very good girl while I wait for my forever home to find me! So for the time being I'll just make myself comfortable in my foster home as they have great cushions!



Could you offer me a home of my own"?

*If you are interested in re-homing Rhona then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there - me again! Still in foster waiting for my home to find me. I thought I had the perfect cushion, but seems everyone here thinks Im a pillow!




*If you are interested in re-homing Rhona please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has found their forever home!


----------

